# Outdoor sink Project



## cball917

I got tired of not having a place to cut up deer meat and clean fish etc. so i found a sink from a remodel job and finished this yesterday. i am pretty pleased with it. i found some 1/4 plexiglass that was a broken sheet cheap and mounted it on top of the sides for a cutting board. i cut up the first deer on it about an hour 3 hrs ago. i have already found somethings i need to change. i.e. i need to raise the plexiglass off the wood so i can wash out from under it or mount it with a small gap under it. i put it down using stainless steel screws so it can be removed. also the plexiglass is a little slick when cutting on the hams. any suggestions on a different cutting board solution. any ways thought i would post a pic of it. overall i am very satisfied with my little weekend priject


----------



## CAL

I like your set up.If it were mine I would run the waste water on down the hill a ways to keep down the odor collecting where you are working.You might rough sand the texture of the plex to help with the slide.You definitely have a good set up though.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Nice! Instead of running the drainage down the hill (Which would attract flies and critters), get a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. Drill some holes in the bottom, and bury it until just the top is exposed. fill it half way with gravel, then sand. Then, run the pipe into the top.


----------



## cball917

guys thanks for the drain ideas. i actually have set the sink on the concrete pad in the background. when drawing it all out i planned on teh drainage problem. the pipe is high enough i can put a 5 gallon bucket under the drain. i had the bucket in place when i trimmed and rinsed. then dumped the bucket 300 yrds from the house in a hole. i had previously thought about this and did not want the smell and also possible contamination being near my well.


----------



## Capt Quirk

The *ahem* frenchdrain I described, should save you the extra toting, and not be a contamination issue. Just be sure you have a strainer on the sink, to keep chunks from going in.


----------



## TNGIRL

Can you cut shallow "trenchs" spaced out across the plexiglass? You would still be able to wash them out but maybe they would stop the wet meat from moving while on it. Just a thought.
looks good tho and very useful!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's a cool set-up. I've always wanted to build me a skinning shed with a sink like that and a counter for cutting meat.


----------



## DROP POINT

Nice setup. Looks handy.

Davin


----------



## cball917

Capt Quirk said:


> The *ahem* frenchdrain I described, should save you the extra toting, and not be a contamination issue. Just be sure you have a strainer on the sink, to keep chunks from going in.



i really dont mind the toting because i hauled the waste water and the left overs to a trap sight where we are catching yotes. but i may look into that set up. i am really more concerned with the under side of the cuttin board. i think i am going to put strips of something that will raise it so i can wash it off. or i may just take the p glass off and look for a large cutting board. i also thought of just putting 2 screws back in it and when finished taking it off so is does not mildew under it. its been really handy. my bro in law cleaned a mess of fish on it today and he loves it. next project is to put a roof and a light up. i have around $120 in it including 10 bags of quikrete. the sink and faucet was free and i did the rest out of PT lumber.


----------



## W4DSB

uhmw makes a great cutting board and wouldn't be slick

look @ www.mcmastercarr.com


----------



## Capt Quirk

Gatorb said:


> thanks for the idea! i just built a similar set up next to my skinning pole and was looking for a better drain set up.



No problem. If I can help just one person... that still won't buy me a cup of coffee


----------



## Rev.432

nice set up. thanks for shareing.


----------



## gsp754

You could make yourself a concrete cutting board, you could make it where it drained towards the sink or just about any way you wanted it.... with the concrete you could customize it any way you wanted. build your form and pour it upside down where you cutting surface will be smooth. its effortless to get it smooth if you pour it upside down.


----------



## W4DSB

gsp754 said:


> You could make yourself a concrete cutting board, you could make it where it drained towards the sink or just about any way you wanted it.... with the concrete you could customize it any way you wanted. build your form and pour it upside down where you cutting surface will be smooth. its effortless to get it smooth if you pour it upside down.



sounds like a good way to ruin a good knife!


----------



## gsp754

W4DSB said:


> sounds like a good way to ruin a good knife!



yeah if you try cutting the concrete with it....
knifes aren't made for cutting concrete


----------



## Doug B.

I made one similar to this one a couple of years ago ( it is covered in snow now or I would take a picture of it). I framed it out of pressure treated material, then used scrap pieces of composite decking boards that I had picked up on a construction site for the top. The top cleans up good and I can use it for a cutting board.


----------

